# Dynadrol??? by IMPACT NUTRITION ?



## ruffryde009 (May 5, 2004)

Hi I was wondering If you guys have actually tried this product in specific by IMPACT NUTRITION?

Is it any good? if not what do you recommend thanks


----------



## brodus (May 5, 2004)

Bullshit product.  Nothing non-steroidal boosts your test levels 440%, unless, perhaps, you're a castrated rat or a post menapausal woman.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> Nothing non-steroidal boosts your test levels 440%, unless, perhaps, you're a castrated rat or a post menapausal woman.




that was funny brodus.


----------



## odin52 (May 6, 2004)

I think most of their products are scams they never even tell you the ingredients, just BS like would you rather be a pinto or a viper?


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

what they forget to tell you is that the Dynadrol bost test levels 440% when compared to crack cocaine...lol


----------



## cornfed (May 6, 2004)

LAM, long time no see... and LOL


----------



## Mudge (May 6, 2004)

Jeff (Bart) preys on young people who actually believe the BS advertising he puts out.


----------



## brodus (May 7, 2004)

Impact actually has been sued for their deceptive marketing--
>they settled the latest class action suit for over $2,000,000, yet they claim it was "only to prevent expesnive legal costs"



> A class action lawsuit was filed against Impact Nutrition, Inc. and other related parties (collectively, "Impact" or "Defendants"),
> challenging Impact's marketing and sale of certain products, including DermaGAIN, EquiBolan and Maxteron, as violating statutory and common
> law. Impact has vigorously denied any wrongdoing or liability but solely to avoid the further cost of litigation and to minimize the disruption and
> inconvenience caused by this and related suits, it has agreed to a Settlement. A Settlement with Impact totaling $2,280,400.34 in cash, discount
> ...



In fact, if you purchased from them, you may be able to get a portion of your money back:

http://www.impactnutritionprohormoneclassaction.com/


----------



## Ginobili (May 7, 2004)

Do not buy products from them.


----------



## Mudge (May 7, 2004)

Damn that kid is rolling in it. Before he went legit it was claimed he screwed a lot of people out of some other kind of "supplements." I was a member of his message board some years ago before he just dumped it recently.


----------



## brodus (May 7, 2004)

That would be Jeff (Bart)?

A $2,000,000 settlement is enough to hurt anyone's bottom line. My bet is that company is not going to be around in three years.  Boards like this can help prevent people from getting duped by jackasses like Impact.


----------

